
LastPass Learns the Wrong Lessons About Price Increases from LogMeIn - SubiculumCode
https://www.brucebnews.com/2019/06/lastpass-learns-the-wrong-lessons-about-price-increases-from-logmein/
======
SubiculumCode
I just have to say going from $12/year to $36/year in the span of three years
on auto-renew is more than irri-tating, it was cancel-ating.

So what is the best alternative for me?

~~~
mikece
I switched to using KeePassXC on MacOS, Linux, and Windows and MiniKeePass on
iOS with the database synced via iCloud. Exporting my password database from
LastPass to CSV and importing to KeePass was easy. If you use a cloud sync to
copy your database around you might want to manually backup the database on a
weekly or monthly basis in case the sync corrupts the file.

(If I added an Android device I would use something else to synchronize the
database across devices but I’m not sure off the top of my which is the best
KeePass app for Droid.)

